# Job Safety



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

It seems that Electricians and Roofers have made the top ten in most dangerous jobs. #7 and #8 respectively. 

You'al be careful out there.:thumbup:

http://news.thomasnet.com:80/IMT/archives/2007/09/most_dangerous_jobs_bureau_of_labor_statistics_2006_2007.html

Les


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

ABLE1 said:


> It seems that Electricians and Roofers have made the top ten in most dangerous jobs. #7 and #8 respectively.
> 
> You'al be careful out there.:thumbup:


It is of note that the electricians mentioned in the article are not narrowbacks, but rather Line Installers and Repairers.

That's not to mean that electricity even at 120v won't kill you just as dead as 138kv - because it will.


----------

